# Low Tech / Low Flow Plants for Betta



## Sentral (29 Jun 2018)

Hi all,

Hoping someone can give me some advice on what plants will tolerate/thrive in a low tech and low flow tank that currently houses a betta?

It would be great if anyone has had experiences with this kind of setup 

Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2018)

Pretty much any from the Tropica Easy list https://tropica.com/en/plants/?tabIndex=1&alias=Easy


----------



## jameson_uk (1 Jul 2018)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/planted-betta-tank-considerations.50166/

Not that I have actually got round to setting this tank up yet (I have moved the box though....)


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

Did you decide what floating plant you would like?


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Jul 2018)

I will probably float some water sprite but will almost certainly add some frogbit too as I have massesin my main tank


----------



## techfool (13 Jul 2018)

water sprite is great for bettas. Mine liked to swim through it as it floated on the surface. Unfortunately it all died when I went on holiday. I guess low light doesn't mean no light.


----------



## FJK_12 (13 Jul 2018)

Hydrocotyle tripartita


----------



## zozo (14 Jul 2018)

Betta isn't realy my thing, last one i had was decades ago.. Bot low tech low flow always had my preference.. Mainly because it's a perfect habitat for a small water lily.
Mater of taste but nothing more beautifull than a healthy water lily with abundand floaters.. Something rarely seen in aquariums mainly because the too much flow hinders floater development. If you get the fert and light complex in order for this plant it might just flower as well. Definitively i personaly would try to adchieve for a betta setup,  i always saw the betta as the under water flower of fish spieces an equaly beatufill real flower floating above it










would be the ultimate betta experience. 

Tho these pictures are from a low flow high tech setup on a high fert regime.. In low tech the leaves grow 4 x smaller as will the flower.


----------



## FISHnLAB (19 Oct 2022)

zozo said:


> Betta isn't realy my thing, last one i had was decades ago.. Bot low tech low flow always had my preference.. Mainly because it's a perfect habitat for a small water lily.
> Mater of taste but nothing more beautifull than a healthy water lily with abundand floaters.. Something rarely seen in aquariums mainly because the too much flow hinders floater development. If you get the fert and light complex in order for this plant it might just flower as well. Definitively i personaly would try to adchieve for a betta setup,  i always saw the betta as the under water flower of fish spieces an equaly beatufill real flower floating above it
> 
> View attachment 116463
> ...


That is pretty neat, nice work👍.


----------

